
Netflix Content by Country - jeo1234
http://unogs.com/countrydetail/
======
mnx
Poland - 800 Videos. USA - 6000. And yet it's more expensive here. And that's
without adjusting for typical income. I was excited when they launched, but it
looks like I'm not going beyond the trial. And yet services like Spotify
manage to both adjust prices, and offer comparable levels of service. I hope
Netflix gets better.

~~~
nekopa
Same here (Czech Republic). I have been on a kick to change my pirating ways,
and go legit for most things, but this shows why it's hard at times.

About 1/8th of the content for more money...

Shame there are no open source alternatives for movies. (Most of my switching
from piracy has been to open source software - Libre office, gimp, Inkscape,
krita, audacity, Scribus, darktable etc. As I don't really play any games
anymore it's been quite nice being on Linux full time instead of just through
VMs)

~~~
trunnell
Netflix engineer here.

To the commenters above who are disappointed with their country's catalog and
plan to cancel their trial: sorry to see you go, but we did the best we could
for launch. We make sure canceling is easy, just go to the account page on the
website.

As you can imagine, buying the rights for titles in a new region is expensive,
so we start off with a giant loss on the balance sheet. But as we get more
members we'll be able to buy more content in each country. Here's a list of a
few dozen big-name titles that are coming later this year [1]. So we hope you
come back soon.

About the patchwork availability - that's not what we want, it's just what was
for sale. In the recent past the only buyers of TV shows were just buying for
their own country - like country-wide TV networks. For each show, that left a
random set of regions where the license was still available. We're trying to
get global licenses for everything, so it'll gradually become consistent
country-by-country.

[1]
[https://pr.netflix.com/WebClient/loginPageSalesNetWorksActio...](https://pr.netflix.com/WebClient/loginPageSalesNetWorksAction.do?contentGroupId=10571&contentGroup=Premiere%20Dates)
(sorry for the PR link but it's the most complete list of 2016 releases I
could find)

~~~
dorfsmay
You should look at options for charging per movie/show. Then hopefully the
copyright owner wouldn't care where the paying customer is living. I realise
that a large portion of the public wouldn't pay for it, but I suspect there's
a substantial market for it: A lot of people are still going to cinemas these,
which I personally fail to understand, but it makes me think that a lot of
people will pay per movie from the comfort of their home if charged at a
reasonable price.

~~~
samspenc
I don't understand why you were downvoted. I actually think this is a valid
point.

But: isn't that what Google Play and Apple's iTunes are doing already - pay
per show / movie? How would Netflix differentiate itself by offering such a
service?

~~~
icebraining
Not to mention that many TV providers already have their own movie rentals.

~~~
dorfsmay
But you have to first pay for there basic service, and then their catalog is
very restricted. The attraction of Netflix + VPN are the very significant
catalog, and the price. I'm ready to pay a bit more, but basic cable fee +
rental fee is not reasonable. Also, I do not want to sponsorise the garbage on
basic cable.

------
stickac
Created a visualization of the country data:

[http://gk2.sk/netflix-content-by-country/](http://gk2.sk/netflix-content-by-
country/)

~~~
emergie
French Guiana 4,5k vids France 1,9k vids

the funny thing is that formally Guyane is an overseas department of France

~~~
robryan
Probably because so much content has a specific deal for France but never did
a deal for somewhere like Guiana.

So I guess to get the best content you are better off in a bad market for top
international TV and movies.

~~~
jfoster
This line of thinking seems to make logical sense, but I can see a
counterexample. The Aland Islands (Finnish region) have ~280 videos, whereas
Finland has ~2000 videos.

Would love to know what the reason behind this is.

------
ghshephard
Singapore basically sucks: 672 videos, 494 movies, 178 series

Compare to United States: 5677 videos, 4565 movies, 1112 series

You get about 1/10th of the content of the (already kind of lame) Netflix
streaming Library.

In comparison, Netflix DVD has about 93,000 titles available.

Compare this to a good video rental store, which stocks around 20,000-30,000
titles (or a top end video store, like Scarecrow, which has over 120,000
titles in stock).

It will be interesting to see when the Various VPN providers start getting
blacklisted - so far I've had zero difficulty with Netflix, HBO Now - Though,
BBC iplayer has successfully blacklisted me, so clearly it's possible to track
down the VPN providers IP address ranges.

------
nikanj
In Canada, Netflix is like the bargain dvd bin at Walmart. Never the thing
you're looking for, but an endless supply of me-too copies of hit movies.

~~~
rhino369
In America the movies are the same. The tv selection is better. But it gets
worse every month. Original content is worth 10 a month to me. But I wonder if
all 75 million subscribers feel the same.

~~~
lucaspiller
I actually don't care about the TV part or 'Originals'. I just want something
where I can watch the latest movies without having to go and buy a plastic
disc.

Rental stores (other than having to physically go in) were a good solution to
this, until Netflix et al killed them. Now if you want this, the best option
just seems to pirate movies. Popcorn Time and even streaming sites (like the
Polish one mentioned in another comment) provide a comparable experience to
Netflix, but with the content people actually want to watch.

With all the licensing 'deals' and restrictions it seems that the studios have
just shot themselves in the foot...

~~~
ajmurmann
You can rent then on Amazon, iTunes or Google play

~~~
chris_wot
If you are an Australian, only at extortionate prices. We pay at least three
times as much as Americans, and I can assure you whilst the Australian
exchange rate doesn't have the purchasing dollar that the U.S. dollar does, we
are only about 1.43 Australian dollars to every 1 US dollar.

At one point we were actually at about 1.2 US dollars for every 1 Australian
dollar (during the GFC) and we were _still_ charged 2-3 times the amount it
cost in the U.S.! And even then the exchange rate was blamed - at which point
every single Australian realized we were being utterly screwed.

Now a majority of Australians are bypassing geoblocks, and will continue to do
so.

~~~
cm2187
Can they even do that with the slow australian internet connection?

~~~
chris_wot
It's not that slow. I pulled down the multi-gigabyte Libreoffice git
repository pretty quickly the other day. And I've watched certain networks
streaming TV shows without any problems.

------
chrisblackwell
Does anyone know how you get this data from Netflix? I thought Netflix shut
down their API? I'm particularly interested in what movies are expiring
shortly, so I know what to watch first!

------
marknutter
Bit Torrent Content By Country:

Countries: all

Content: all

------
antimora
I just tried [https://tvunblock.com/](https://tvunblock.com/) DNS services for
free to unblock US Netflix and it seems to work.

~~~
pakled_engineer
You have to get a new address every 30 days from their website or pay $1/mth
[https://tvunblock.com/donate/](https://tvunblock.com/donate/)

~~~
scarboy
The DNS don't change. It looks like you need to visit once every thirty days
to stay on a whitelist.

------
Cyph0n
First observation: why do countries like Tonga and Suriname have 2000+ movies
available? Second: why do all the Arab countries have a similar movie count -
around 460?

~~~
tehwebguy
Movie rights for distribution in Tonga might just be cheap.

Maybe Netflix only has licensed to 640 movies with no sex, gay people or drug
use? Or maybe movie studios don't want to license their content that might
make them look sleazy to Arab nations? Just guessing.

Or maybe it's very lucrative to sell exclusive movie licenses directly to the
Emirates?

Edit: Looks like the current Tarantino movie is playing in Dubai, so probably
not a content thing.

~~~
Cyph0n
Content is not an issue in the UAE actually. In cinemas nudity and sex scenes
are cut, but DVDs etc. are sold as is. Could it be that a single company holds
all distribution rights for the Arab World?

------
sean-duffy
Wow, I had no idea the Holy See had its own Netflix region.

~~~
Freak_NL
UNOGS probably uses a list of all countries in the world and maps that to the
Netflix catalogue. I doubt the Pontifex's Netflix catalogue differs from that
of Italy.

~~~
desdiv
>I doubt the Pontifex's Netflix catalogue differs from that of Italy.

Holy See: 1083 videos, 892 movies, 191 series

Italy: 1216 videos, 1012 movies, 204 series

~~~
sean-duffy
Yeah and if you look here[1] it's also one of the listed regions.

[1]
[https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14164](https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14164)

~~~
Freak_NL
Wow, who would have thought it?

------
mrfusion
Is there a way to search the streaming inventory of Netflix, Amazon and Hulu
online from one interface.

Right now I have to go into each app and do a search.

~~~
manaskarekar
[http://www.canistream.it/](http://www.canistream.it/)

Edit: In hindsight, IIRC Netflix shut down it's public API, so I don't know
what claims these services are making as far as Netflix's collection's
accuracy goes.

~~~
sp332
That site is a great idea, but it has never been accurate for me.

------
GigabyteCoin
Is it safe to say that Netflix USA has every title available via Netflix, and
that every other region only has portions thereof?

~~~
acchow
No.

There's actually a browser extension called Hola that allows you switch your
Netflix country to watch from other libraries. And you can lookup which
country has your movie at [https://flixsearch.io/](https://flixsearch.io/)
(formerly netflixaroundtheworld.com)

For example, Inception is not available in the US but is in many countries.

~~~
fernandogrd
Just a quick reminder that hola may not be the best vpn due to security
concerns: [http://blog.vectranetworks.com/blog/technical-analysis-of-
ho...](http://blog.vectranetworks.com/blog/technical-analysis-of-hola)

------
chris_wot
What the hell? Aruba has more videos and series than Australia?

But it's even more telling that the United States of America has so many
videos. It's not wonder that so many Australians bypass geoblocking. And will
continue to do so, no matter how difficult Netflix makes it for them.

------
dustinmoorenet
There is a bug that lets you kinda of load the description for a movie that
you don't have permission to see. This is 'The Dark Knight'
[http://www.netflix.com/title/70079583](http://www.netflix.com/title/70079583)
which we (in the US) don't have available to us but loads a mostly empty page.
But if you go to the 'More like this' tab, it suggests movies for you.

~~~
dustinmoorenet
And here is 'The Shawshank Redemption'
[http://www.netflix.com/title/70005379](http://www.netflix.com/title/70005379)
that loads a lot more, does not recommend any movies and has no watch movie
button. Permissions are hard to get right. I guess the developers assumed no
one would navigate to movies they don't have permission to watch.

------
mixmastamyk
Yeah we noticed that we had access to a several Pixar movies and other
interesting shows when in Brazil.

I see that the newer Avengers movie is available in Canada also, sucks.

------
ilvnvtoomuch
I expect better content. The India videos seem incorrect. Lots of East Asian
films and Indo-American stuff...why?

------
yummybear
Does Antarctica have "The Thing"?

------
executive
site is maxing out my CPU.

